# Cascade Creampuff 100 (picture post)



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

The 11th Cascade Creampuff 100 mile MTB race was held last weekend, on June 26. The day saw some of the hottest temps ever on raceday, and made for a very tough day for everyone involved. Less than 50% of the field finished, and the average finish times were at least 40-60 minutes longer than last year. The winner finished in around 9:30 and the last finisher made it to the finish line after a grueling 15 hours.

I was volunteering in the middle of the course, at Aid Station #2, along with lotsa local Disciples of Dirt members, and other MTB enthusiasts. I didnt get much time away from my duties, so most pics are around Aid 2, but I was able to sneak away for a few minutes to go up the Alpine trail for a few trail shots.

We had a mini aid station set up at 5:30am for the racers to grab water after the first 11 miles.

Riley looked good coming into Windy Pass









Jared and John riding together









Chris and Adam









Steve, Tim, and Brice ride up together









Steve mixes his magic potion









local bike shop owner Mckenzie came out to cheer the racers on before heading off to work.









everyone was smiling still at 6am



























by 10:30, things were starting to warm up. 
Race leader, and three time champion, Erik Tonkin pulls through Aid 2, looking pretty good for 50 miles in the saddle









He didnt stay long, as he was being stalked by a new Puff racer who looked strong









Ben Thompson, training for the Trans-Rockies, plans on giving Tonkin a run for his money. 









Boyd, a local rider is the first singlespeed through Aid 2. Boyd won the SS division, and came in 3rd overall 2 years ago.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

10:45am, and you could start to see the pain on the racer's faces as they suffered through the building heat


















Louise Kobin, the first woman through aid 2 at 11:15am









by 11:15, many racers could tell that this would not be there day. General Coonskins decides to take an extended break at Aid 2.1









by 11:30, all the volunteers and spectators were hiding under any shade they could find









Abe pulls into Aid 2, looking for his girlfriend Libby, who has his food and drink waiting









time for a kiss to keep his mind off the pain









other racers weren't so lucky, but were happy for the lova and care provided by the Aid 2 volunteers









this racer needed help applying lotion to his nipples. It's all in a hard day's work for the Puff volunteers









Eugene considers whether to continue racing over an IPA and a burger









Jared does his best to stay well fed and hydrated. 









12:20, and Ben Thompson is in first place as he returns to Aid 2 on his way uphill on the second lap. Drew gives him some food and drink before he sprints away.









Tonkin is only 30 seconds behind him. What a great race!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

many riders are still fighting their way through lap 1. Adam makes it down to Aid 2, looking strong.









As hot as the humans were, the dogs must have been pretty uncomfortable. This dog looked like he didnt mind it too much. but my dog hid under my truck for the entire day









Adam and Riley stop to pose with Kate and friends









12:35 and Boyd flies into Aid 2, trying to catch the 2 leaders, but with a 15 minute handicap, it'll be tough









Kat chases after Boyd to make sure he's got his goodies









Brice comes through Aid 2 for a quick shower









John enjoys a seat in the shade before heading down to finish his first lap.









Sean McGiness,owner/ builder of Calaveras Cycles enjoys a a visit with his pit crew









Conrad wishes he was home, swimming in Donner lake









This was the first year we had radio communication between the Aid stations, thanks to the Lane County Sheriff's Auxilary Radio team, a group of volunteer Ham Radio operators who use these type of events to train for when they may be needed to assist in natural disasters or other emergencies.
Thanks for all your help guys. It helped the race run alot smoother.









Chris makes it down to Aid 2. He's been suffering from cramps for 3 hours, but kept pushing along so that he could see his girlfriend.









He's happy to be off the bike









some racers continued to push through the pain









while others were happy to grab a beer and give in to the heat.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

I finally got a chance to sneak off into the woods to see some singletrack action. Luckily, the Jedi section of Alpine trail is just uphill of Aid 2, making it easy to get a few quick photos.









Steve makes it down to Aid 2, suffering from cramps, and generally miserable. Hopefully, the scenery made it better













































Chad picked a good year to spectate, as he lounges at Aid 2.1 with the beer taps and Ted the cook behind him.









pet the dogs before heading back out to race









Candy tends to Steve, while Brandon surrenders to a hamburger, a sure sign that he is done racing









Big Fat Ed still looking good. He didnt finish, but he kicked ass under the circumstances, and he is looking forward to trying again









Patrick Cox didn't finish this year, but as a vet with 5 Puff finishes out of 7 attempts, he's on his way to a Puff record.









2:40pm, and Dana passes Boyd a water bottle on the run as he passes through Aid 2 one last time before heading down to finish the race, winning SingleSpeed again, and coming in third overall. Good Job Boyd!:thumbsup: 
Dana was a great volunteer who worked until the very end of the race. Thanks Dana!









Lou was an integral part of putting on this year's race. He stepped forward to help with alot of tasks in the weeks prior to raceday, including coordinating the course prep, and "assisting" me at Aid 2, although he managed to spend most of the day on his bike riding singletrack, "checking on riders"


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

Chris is ready to mosey on home.









But Jared won't quit. It's 3:30 and after 10 hours in the sun, he looks paler than ever. That can't be good









Tom from Hood River does his best to beat the heat









Brice rests in the shade for a bit









Louise cruises through Aid 2 at 4:20 on her way to win the women's field again









Adam and his sister Libby chat in the shade









Mike, another Oregon racer, pushes on









Christa,a local rider, has been designing feed bags that strap onto your handlebars. I saw this neat version of the "feed bag" in use, and the racer loved it.









Start snacking!









Jared comes through Aid 2 on his way to finishing the race! I think he was the only racer to eat a burger, AND finish the race. Good job J-Rod









In the end, Erik Tonkin was beaten by Ben Thompson, setting the stage for a new era in the Creampuff.

Next year will be an exciting race to watch, for many reasons.  

Special thanks go out to Pedalpint (Eric) who worked so hard that I couldn't capture him on camera, and to Jefe, who requested I not "steal his soul":thumbsup:

Also, thanks to all the volunteers who worked at the 4 Aid stations, including the ham radio crews, and the medics, plus thanks to the Disciples of Dirt and the X-men for all the trailwork that they do to maintain the race course (including sawing out about 75 fallen trees and brushing miles of trails, some full of poison oak, in the 2 weeks before the race.)

Finally, thanks to all the racers who put their bodies on the line, suffering through extreme heat to try and finish the course. Your efforts serve as inspiration to the rest of us, and even in defeat, you are heroes.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Mad props to all who competed in this event!

You guys and gals make me feel like the wuss I am


----------



## STinGa (Jan 14, 2004)

*What a hit*

Thanks for the post. It looks like all of the riders were well taken care of in the heat with tons of fun had by all, riders and support crews included.


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

Early morning preparation

Pumping up









Posing with Shiggy. The red blotch is because on an earlier ride I had a close encounter of the dirt kind.









Just hanging out









Chatting before the start









Putting on the game face


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

The race gets going

The pace car is positioned.









And we're off









Cruising at the back









Someone is really late starting.









His car was packed.


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

Aid 3 (1) action

Riders arrive.









The late starter made up time

















Take a break









And go on.


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

The aid station continues in the heat









No shade goes to waste









Did I say it was hot?


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

*Aid 0*

The finish (for me). 60 miles and my body is baked. (edit: Aid 1!)

Seems the people move with the shade.









They'll use any shade, even under a sign









Did I say it was hot? And windy? And a brutal sun?









But I'll be back next year!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

Thanks for posting your pics Pacman. Good job finishing the first lap, it was alot more than many riders could complete. Better luck next year.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

wow, that is a lot of pictures!


----------



## Andy aka Rut (Jan 12, 2004)

Wow, the photo's really captured the heat. Those were awesome. For years Shiggy has been trying to get me to come up for that race. Maybe next year will be the year. Maybe.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Andy aka Rut said:


> Wow, the photo's really captured the heat. Those were awesome. For years Shiggy has been trying to get me to come up for that race. Maybe next year will be the year. Maybe.


I have been trying to get you up here just to ride!

Mt Bike Oregon. August. Check the banner ads on the Oregon board


----------



## Andy aka Rut (Jan 12, 2004)

Sorry Shiggy,
This year I am booked through September. It's been a pretty wild year so far and we have travel plans through Sept. Are you going to D-ville this year? Spartie? General C?? Anyone?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Andy aka Rut said:


> Sorry Shiggy,
> This year I am booked through September. It's been a pretty wild year so far and we have travel plans through Sept. Are you going to D-ville this year? Spartie? General C?? Anyone?


Not much traveling for me. Recovering from injury and the job search is limiting me.


----------



## Mudflaps (Sep 7, 2005)

*Thanks for the beer Ben!*

"while others were happy to grab a beer and give in to the heat."

And a damn good beer it was. The ride from there down to Aid 1 with Coonskins, and the end of my day, was a relaxed pace, including being the mystery trail workers that removed a BIG log that we were able to push down the hill, causing lots of noise ("Gosh I hope there's nobody down there" - General Coonskins). 
Flaps


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

Mudflaps said:


> "while others were happy to grab a beer and give in to the heat."
> 
> And a damn good beer it was. The ride from there down to Aid 1 with Coonskins, and the end of my day, was a relaxed pace, including being the mystery trail workers that removed a BIG log that we were able to push down the hill, causing lots of noise ("Gosh I hope there's nobody down there" - General Coonskins).
> Flaps


Ben certainly could brew some good beer. I enjoyed a few too many IPAs the night before the race.

Good job doing trailwork during the race Mudflaps! You certainly earned your X-man status. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Great photos and reports, guys! Where's Bert, though? What position did Boyd finish? I agree, Ben's IPA is yummy. See you in August...


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> Great photos and reports, guys! Where's Bert, though? What position did Boyd finish? I agree, Ben's IPA is yummy. See you in August...


Bert had other business to take care of.

Boyd was third overall and first singlespeed. He kicked butt despite full body cramps on loop 2.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 30, 2003)

Andy aka Rut said:


> Sorry Shiggy,
> This year I am booked through September. It's been a pretty wild year so far and we have travel plans through Sept. Are you going to D-ville this year? Spartie? General C?? Anyone?


I'm hitting D'ville in 13 days, going to spend the 17,18,19 there.

I tried to get those guys to go but nobody seemed interested.


----------



## Andy aka Rut (Jan 12, 2004)

You know of course the Downieville Classic is the 28th-30th, right? Only a week away from your trip! You should try to make it. Hopefully the SaddleTramps will be playing again.
For those of you that can't make it, you will be missed. I'll try to drink a beer for you. Sorry about getting your thread off track!


----------



## cazloco (Apr 6, 2005)

Cool photos on such a hot day. That was bad, wasn't it?

chris


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

shiggy said:


> Bert had other business to take care of.
> 
> Boyd was third overall and first singlespeed. He kicked butt despite full body cramps on loop 2.


Way to Represent for the locals Boyd!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## AZ-X (Feb 16, 2004)

Great photo chronicle!


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Aid 2 area, 10:30am. 6 July 2006







50-55 degrees and drizzling here at Windy Pass. Wetter up the trail with puddles. Dry below mile 7 on Rd 1910.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Shiggy that sure looks like George....looking forward to seeing you in Dville (according to Randy).


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

This thread is Man-booby-licious.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Bikinfoolferlife said:


> Shiggy that sure looks like George....looking forward to seeing you in Dville (according to Randy).


Yup, George it is. He has been hanging out and riding. Getting strong.

Odds are good I will be at D'ville. I hope a new job may prevent my attendance.


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

George getting stronger? That's kinda scary, he was doing pretty well getting stronger last fall. Hope you're getting stronger after your (latest) injuries, too. Well, good luck on the new gig but if it doesn't work out then dville isn't such a bad place to hang...the Saddle Tramps will help ya thru it!


----------



## Brandon (Dec 30, 2003)

Andy aka Rut said:


> You know of course the Downieville Classic is the 28th-30th, right? Only a week away from your trip! You should try to make it. Hopefully the SaddleTramps will be playing again.
> For those of you that can't make it, you will be missed. I'll try to drink a beer for you. Sorry about getting your thread off track!


Got a competing event for that weekend. I'd rather hit it mid-week anyways, less competition for the trails


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

Brandon said:


> I'd rather hit it mid-week anyways, less competition for the trails


Brandon, you aint stupid. Unlike our puny events in Oakridge, it sounds like the Downieville Classic overwhelms the area, filling all the campgrounds and motels, and filling the trails. The week or so before the event sounds like the perfect time to me. :thumbsup:


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Sasquatch said:


> Brandon, you aint stupid. Unlike our puny events in Oakridge, it sounds like the Downieville Classic overwhelms the area, filling all the campgrounds and motels, and filling the trails. The week or so before the event sounds like the perfect time to me. :thumbsup:


Looks like I may be going to the D'ville Classic. I may "race" but I will be there mainly to see friends.


----------



## CKS (May 26, 2004)

Thanks for posting the pics. That was a TOUGH race, I did wish I was in Donner Lake at that point, and it's nice to have a few pics to memoralize the event. I saw a bunch of folks taking photos on the singletrack above Aid 2. Anyone here have any of those (in addition to what's posted here)? Any chance we'll see posted results?
Thanks!!


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Does the "100" mean 100 miles, 100 kilometers or 100 pictures posted?


----------



## Mudflaps (Sep 7, 2005)

*Depends....*

On whether or not one was able to complete the intended course length of 100 miles. Many of us were knocked down by the heat and finished at ~100 kilometers.:madman:



lidarman said:


> Does the "100" mean 100 miles, 100 kilometers or 100 pictures posted?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

lidarman said:


> Does the "100" mean 100 miles, 100 kilometers or 100 pictures posted?


It refers to the temps on race day. 

The race was 103 miles long. Most racers barely finished 100 K. I only posted 65 pictures.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

Mudflaps said:


> On whether or not one was able to complete the intended course length of 100 miles. Many of us were knocked down by the heat and finished at ~100 kilometers.:madman:


 100K at 100F isn't too bad in my book, Mudflaps. Good job man, and better luck next year!!


----------

